# Latest Drawings :)



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Here's a new drawing and also a WIP I've been drawing traditionally a lot recently  I'm really enjoying it even more than digital work suprisingly!

Sorry about the quality of the pictures my camera isn't the best.

Cutejessica11 on deviantART

That one is of Apollo a dressage stallion I work with he llooveellyy, and so well behaved! Nothing like people picture stallions he's ridden in the school with mares and behaves perfectly!


And the Wip is of Totillas a famous dressage stallion who is just stunning!











So let me know what you think! Critique is always welcome


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

It's looking fantastic! Keep up with the progress pics!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you! I definitely will! Your artwork is amazing by the way I hope one day to be as good as you! (Or even half as good would suit me haha)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I suppose you are using grid paper to help you lay out the image porportionally. I still see a very nice drawing and wish it were on quality paper. Your time and talent are worth quality paper.

The image is very nicely laid out, but the photo is not in clear enough focus for me to make any comment in detail.


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

This is actually done in my sketchbook I drew the grid out haha I use a grid because I'm still not too good with proportions and for complicated drawings like this one (It's my first one with a horse and rider) It helps  But yes it's drawn on 135g A4 sketching paper not sure what type it is. Thank you!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow! :shock::shock: Awesome!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

@SpritLifter: Thank you!

Heres a better quality close up image which will hopefully be better for critique


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

It's beautiful! Very realistic, good dark shading and highlights when needed.

Only thing I don't like is that the horse is behind the bit, and doesn't look very happy. It's like pre-Rollkur which isn't too nice to look at let alone experience if one were the horse. 

:/

But you have such talent!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

@Skyseternalangel: Yeah I don't like Rollkur either it's just he's such a stunning horse! And thank you so much it's strange because I've only really been drawing for a couple of months and my first ones were a total disaster! haha

Heres the Reference picture for anyone who's interested, I've linked it because it's a rather large picture  http://www.letstalkhorses.co.uk/assets/images/NEWnews/December/New-rider-Totilas_web.jpg


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well you're doing such a wonderful job !! What mediums have you experimented with so far? I found I really like oil pastels and pen (yes pen, not pencil lol)


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you! I've only used graphite really and even then I'm still experimenting like with his face I mucked up cos I used 5 or 6b I think which was way too dark and grainy and at first I only used 4h which made my drawings really light, so now for this ne it's a cmbination of hb and 3h which seems to work I'd love to hvae a go at painting but it seems a little daunting as does pastels xD


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well you pulled it off well, I didn't even notice 

Yes pastels are a little crazy to work with, but if you get it down right it looks amazing. 

Can't wait to see how your drawings come out in a few months from now


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you! Sorry for all the spelling mistakes I can't type today but it is 3am here haha. I'm really excited to see how I improve aswell, I wish you could just fast forward all the practice until you're really good, lol!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha don't we all  And you're welcome.

No worries about the spelling.. mine has been especially atrocious lately lol. It happens!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Sky is beautiful by the way I found a picture in your barn that I might have a go at. Although I haven't actually done a horse that isn't black yet, no real reason just coincidence! So don't hold me to it as it might turn out awful!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh that would be super! And thank you, I'll be sure to pass on that compliment to him 

Yeah go for it! And don't worry about the outcome, just have fun experimenting with it


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

wow those are amazing!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you very much!


----------



## CountryPosh (May 22, 2012)

Very good and realistic.


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you  I really enjoy realism. Although sometimes I do wish I could be more stylised but I'm too much of a **** perfectionist haha


----------



## AmberNichole (Jun 23, 2012)

I am totally jealous of your talent lol


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Haha thank you very much! I swear it's just practice I might put up some of my older more awful drawings so you can see I used to be reeallyyy bad


----------



## GorronRoy (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow !These are Great!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you very much!


----------



## emily31497 (Jul 2, 2012)

did you just use pencil or did you use charcle?? cause that looks picture purfect!!!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you! Just pencil, I think I used 3H and HB, HB for darker areas and 3H for lighter areas


----------

